
Ostemper – Automatic Hardening and Tweaks for OS X - koconder
https://github.com/koconder/ostemper
======
koconder
I have been working on combining the works of a number of open-source scripts
for improving security and setting up mac os x for developers in one single
script for 95% of environments. Would love any feedback and/or feature
suggestions!

